# will Aritifical intelligence and big data classify people better than humans



## newtoniuman (Aug 15, 2020)

discuss

will artificial intelligence classify and categorize people and personalites that are in the past or now, using the mbti, especially non living and deceased ones. since humans are full of subjective bias.

will we have a revolution in evaluating different types of people, different modeling,or that humans still remain better.

how much error and standard deviation will machine algorithim make, if any in predicting your personality and mbti.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on who programs it. If the AI is that smart then it'll fix all the nonsense in the MBTI and the main part of MBTI believers will just assume the AI is crazy.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes. It does. Not will, but already does.

And still, you guys wrote some messages.

If we understand anything at all, at even the most shallow level of the most profound, we realise that, that is a miracle itself.


----------



## newtoniuman (Aug 15, 2020)

what happens if it makes errors and mistype, are machines error free ?
if it can predict your personality and behavior, it might as well predict your destiny and career. 

this seems dangerous and like minority report.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

newtoniuman said:


> what happens if it makes errors and mistype, are machines error free ?
> if it can predict your personality and behavior, it might as well predict your destiny and career.
> 
> this seems dangerous and like minority report.


IRL makes minority report look like newbie stuff. The rabbit hole..


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

newtoniuman said:


> humans are full of subjective bias.


Who creates and programs the algorithms? Who chooses and collects the data?


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

Saiyed Handsome **** said:


> Who creates and programs the algorithms? Who chooses and collects the data?


Those that rule the world.

You know,

Small lie
Med lie
Statistics


----------



## anAndroid (Aug 29, 2020)

AI have already proved that it can classify people on the large scale with psychological profiling much deeper than any human could do - it was used by Cambridge Analytica for targeting voters on FB, for Trump. AI can classify any data, because it works by finding correlations between traits...


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Not a chance. It’s nothing I can prove but it’s something I believe.

A design is limited by its designer and humans are hopelessly limited.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

YearseRayneDon said:


> Not a chance. It’s nothing I can prove but it’s something I believe.
> 
> A design is limited by its designer and humans are hopelessly limited.


Youd be surprised of how expansive the reality of what else exist than these humans of yours is.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Cute


----------



## newtoniuman (Aug 15, 2020)

what about classifying dead non existent people, like people from history, how accurate would it be


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

To predict anything you need data. So you would need a lot of data to make the model learn. And you need to give example to the AI as to what the expected result should be. So you would have to accurately type a lot of people in order for the machine to work. 

IA can do 1 to 1 matching with regular neural network or can do matching by patterns with convolututional neural networks.


----------



## Conniptions (Apr 10, 2019)

Personality profiling is a clustering problem (unsupervised). You don't even need a complicated AI for it. There's already been a research that found 4 clusters in Big 5 results over a huge sample size (of online tests -- kek). 



LeafStew said:


> To predict anything you need data. So you would need a lot of data to make the model learn. And you need to give example to the AI as to what the expected result should be. So you would have to accurately type a lot of people in order for the machine to work.
> 
> IA can do 1 to 1 matching with regular neural network or can do matching by patterns with convolututional neural networks.


A lot of testing sites already ask you for 'are you male', 'are you gay', 'are you mad' etc, after the test for 'research purposes'. That data could be useful. But again, nobody needs NNs for this shit.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

newtoniuman said:


> discuss
> 
> will artificial intelligence classify and categorize people and personalites that are in the past or now, using the mbti, especially non living and deceased ones. since humans are full of subjective bias.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great plot for a sci-fi thriller. Oh wait.


----------



## Wyrmspirit (Sep 19, 2020)

newtoniuman said:


> discuss
> 
> will artificial intelligence classify and categorize people and personalites that are in the past or now, using the mbti, especially non living and deceased ones. since humans are full of subjective bias.
> 
> ...


Why not try it and find out?

Use TenserFlow with Python 3, build a neural net, and train it with a sample set.

Your life expectancy is probably 80-100 at this point, so you have a LOT of time to work on this project as well. No rush.


----------



## Conniptions (Apr 10, 2019)

Wyrmspirit said:


> Why not try it and find out?
> 
> Use TenserFlow with Python 3, build a neural net, and train it with a sample set.
> 
> Your life expectancy is probably 80-100 at this point, so you have a LOT of time to work on this project as well. No rush.


Why even bother when it's already done








(MBTI) Myers-Briggs Personality Type Dataset


Includes a large number of people's MBTI type and content written by them




www.kaggle.com


----------



## Wyrmspirit (Sep 19, 2020)

Conniptions said:


> Why even bother when it's already done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap. I didn't even know this existed, thank you for showing me!


----------



## Wyrmspirit (Sep 19, 2020)

Update: that link Conniptions posted actually contains an article on exactly this topic.





__





Myers-Briggs Types with Tensorflow/BERT


Explore and run machine learning code with Kaggle Notebooks | Using data from (MBTI) Myers-Briggs Personality Type Dataset




www.kaggle.com


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

All I see in this forum are two dudes in shades smirking at one another in conversation haha.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Wyrmspirit said:


> Update: that link Conniptions posted actually contains an article on exactly this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has pretty bad accuracy, it's only like 50-60% accurate? I wonder why the results are so low, at that level, it's worse than humans.


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

AI cannot be as accurate as humans since humans are the ones who do the verifications in a classification problem. Also, the accuracy doesn't depend on who programs it, because the program is unbiased, unless there are bugs. Accuracy depends on how good the dataset is, and how good it is depends on the people who are classifying. It works similar to a spam filter.


----------

